# Protection écran d'un ipad



## jlchm (25 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai posé un premier filtre d'écran sur mon tout nouvel iPad 2 : 
impossible d'éliminer les bulles!

Je suis alors passé à un produit de qualité supérieure (Belkin à 14.90) : 
même résultat!

Dans les deux cas j'ai passé et repassé la carte prévue à cet usage pour faire glisser ces maudites bulles hors de l'écran sans jamais y parvenir!

Alors, il y a un secret ou il faut tout simplement choisir un autre produit, et lequel?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Mac2A (25 Mars 2014)

Bonjour

non pas de produit miracle mais juste une technique:

1- travailler dans un milieu sans poussière, sans courant d'air; la moindre petite poussière déposée sur ton écran entrainera une bulle: il faudrait presque ne pas respirer:love:

2- ensuite quand tu décolles le premier film avec la languette; éviter de mettre les doigts et faire vite pour coller en prenant soin *de poser au bord de l'écran et en courbant le film* que tu déposes afin de limiter les bulles d'air (il faut recourber ensuite progressivement à la manière d'une  "vague")


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2014)

Le mieux, faire ça dans la salle de bain après la douche. L'air est humide et les poussières moins présentes.


----------



## jlchm (25 Mars 2014)

gwen, Mac2A,

merci à tous les deux pour votre aide 

à+


----------

